# Maltese Nationals



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

It seems like I keep hearing people say that they can't make it this year....


Well, I'm just curious now....who all IS going? I mean, I'm not having my puppy party this year, and Hilton Head might be postponed this year.....I need an annual maltese "fix"!


I am. My friend Elaine and I are going even though she's bringing an honorary maltese which looks curiously like a chihuahua.........I hope everyone is bringing their dogs ,,(Sue and Tyler ..hint hint)

And I'm hoping the rescue raffle is a raffle and not an auction. I don't like auctions.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2013)

Where is the puppy party held? I am in England....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2013)

Also I have been admiring your beautys they are actually quite stunning so so pretty. Their haircuts are wonderful, but such sweet little button faces x


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I am going! I am flying in near Debbie (MySugarBears) and we are driving in to Orlando together and will be staying with Elaine (Dixie'sMama). Debbie is bringing three of hers, Riley, Kelly and Trish. Elaine and I will be dogless though (I am scared to try to fly with two and I can't leave one without the other), so I hope lots of people bring more than one pup to share with me!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Where is the puppy party held? I am in England....


I have a puppy party in June...this would have been the 5th year, but my deck and yard got ruined by the flood :angry: Last year we had 40 dogs here!!!:chili: New Jersey is pretty far from England...:w00t:

The maltese nationals is being held in Orlando, Florida this year - it's a hotel filled with maltese and friends! fun stuff!!

And a group of us Spoiled Maltese friends have met up in Hilton Head, South Carolina for the past two years in September, that's a great time too!



[email protected] said:


> Also I have been admiring your beautys they are actually quite stunning so so pretty. Their haircuts are wonderful, but such sweet little button faces x


awww, thank you so much! I should put up a picture of all my "kids" I also have a yorkie and a chihuahua....



LuvMyBoys said:


> I am going! I am flying in near Debbie (MySugarBears) and we are driving in to Orlando together and will be staying with Elaine (Dixie'sMama). Debbie is bringing three of hers, Riley, Kelly and Trish. Elaine and I will be dogless though (I am scared to try to fly with two and I can't leave one without the other), so I hope lots of people bring more than one pup to share with me!


 
:chili::aktion033: .....I wish your boys were coming too.....


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I MIGHT be going to Nationals but won't know until much closer to the date. I am in such a state of limbo here with my job and not knowing where I'll be in the next couple of months so I haven't been able to finalize plans yet.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

LuvMyBoys said:


> I am going! I am flying in near Debbie (MySugarBears) and we are driving in to Orlando together and will be staying with Elaine (Dixie'sMama). Debbie is bringing three of hers, Riley, Kelly and *Trish*. Elaine and I will be dogless though (I am scared to try to fly with two and I can't leave one without the other), so I hope lots of people bring more than one pup to share with me!



Who's Trish? :w00t::HistericalSmiley: Oh do you mean Reese (formerly known as Trish) i won't tell her you called her the wrong name! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm a definite maybe. But only for the day if I can make it


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I was almost positive I wasn't gonna go because I fly every week for work and didn't like the idea of flying so far, but considering how much fun Gustave(and I) had at Ventura, I am tempted. Still thinking!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I will be there with Frankie & maybe Kelsey. 

I'll start another thread on HH, but yeah, I think we need to just cancel it for this year, then do it in 2014.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Is there an AMA special rate for dogs too at the hotel?


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

I will be there....my first maltese show and 2nd dog show. I went to my first show in Jan. Land O Lakes here in Mn, so sad not one maltese showing. So I am so excited to be able to see all the wonderful dogs. We will be dog-less because the time share in MCO does not allow pets. I can't wait to be able to meet some of you at the AMN. How do you stay connected and meet up at the show?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

eiksaa said:


> Is there an AMA special rate for dogs too at the hotel?


The hotel is only 72.00/night with no associated dog fees. And flights are pretty cheap right now. I saw Delta at $247 round trip yesterday. I wasn't going, and now I am re-thinking. It's a long trip for me, and Frank is not a great traveler. Truffs is a pro though. I know, leave Frank home, right? But he hates being alone too. Such a delemma!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> The hotel is only 72.00/night with no associated dog fees. And flights are pretty cheap right now. I saw Delta at $247 round trip yesterday. I wasn't going, and now I am re-thinking. It's a long trip for me, and Frank is not a great traveler. Truffs is a pro though. I know, leave Frank home, right? But he hates being alone too. Such a delemma!


Thanks, Pam! Yes, it's not too expensive, that makes it very tempting. I am also worried a bit about the flying. I have never flown with Gustave. I am wondering if it's better to do two flights or find a direct flight. Haha, looks like I am gonna be there!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat - we will miss your puppy party so much. It's always such a blast. Maybe we could have a deck building party. :chili: Am hoping that the next summer you'll be up and normal at home.
I'm planning on going to Nationals. This knee surgery is not going to keep me from it if I can help it and it's a goal of mine to get to Nationals. I only went when it was in Atlanta and I was pretty new to SM. It's a lot of fun and Maltese heaven. :wub::wub:
I don't know if I will be able to handle bringing Tyler too since I will have been coming off of not walking for quite some time and not too steady. I'll see but that also jacks the money up since Tyler will cost more to fly than I will. :blink: I hate that. 
Gustave's mom - As for a non-stop vs two flights, I would try really hard to make it on a non-stop. If you have a stop and there are any delays with the first flight you could miss your second one and then the nightmare begins especially having a dog in tow. I just find that it's worth it to pay a little more to get on the flight and know I'll get there.
Going to HH last year with Tyler was the first time I ever flew with him. I was so nervous but he was such a trouper. Not a peep out of him and the woman next to him didn't mind when I put his carrier on my lap, and then the tabletop in front of me. I just wish they didn't charge so much for a dog in cabin.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> The hotel is only 72.00/night with no associated dog fees. And flights are pretty cheap right now. I saw Delta at $247 round trip yesterday. I wasn't going, and now I am re-thinking. It's a long trip for me, and Frank is not a great traveler. Truffs is a pro though. I know, leave Frank home, right? But he hates being alone too. Such a delemma!


Aastha has totally got me re-thinking and if you're going, Pam, then I really want to go! I have to convince the hubby and request time off work. That is a cheap flight too!!! I think a direct flight would be best- get it over with in a few hours. 

Also, i have to first decide if we are going to get a second pup! LOL! I am going to give myself a week... You guys are total enablers!!!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Pat - we will miss your puppy party so much. It's always such a blast. Maybe we could have a deck building party. :chili: Am hoping that the next summer you'll be up and normal at home.
> I'm planning on going to Nationals. This knee surgery is not going to keep me from it if I can help it and it's a goal of mine to get to Nationals. I only went when it was in Atlanta and I was pretty new to SM. It's a lot of fun and Maltese heaven. :wub::wub:
> I don't know if I will be able to handle bringing Tyler too since I will have been coming off of not walking for quite some time and not too steady. I'll see but that also jacks the money up since Tyler will cost more to fly than I will. :blink: I hate that.
> Gustave's mom - As for a non-stop vs two flights, I would try really hard to make it on a non-stop. If you have a stop and there are any delays with the first flight you could miss your second one and then the nightmare begins especially having a dog in tow. I just find that it's worth it to pay a little more to get on the flight and know I'll get there.
> Going to HH last year with Tyler was the first time I ever flew with him. I was so nervous but he was such a trouper. Not a peep out of him and the woman next to him didn't mind when I put his carrier on my lap, and then the tabletop in front of me. I just wish they didn't charge so much for a dog in cabin.


Sue, I cannot wait to meet you in person if I go!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

mysugarbears said:


> Who's Trish? :w00t::HistericalSmiley: Oh do you mean Reese (formerly known as Trish) i won't tell her you called her the wrong name! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


 
OMG Debbie!! I am so sorry! Total brain fart! I even said, "Trish My China Doll" to myself while typing it!! How did I do that???

Now she's gonna hate me!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Gustave's mom - As for a non-stop vs two flights, I would try really hard to make it on a non-stop. If you have a stop and there are any delays with the first flight you could miss your second one and then the nightmare begins especially having a dog in tow. I just find that it's worth it to pay a little more to get on the flight and know I'll get there.
> Going to HH last year with Tyler was the first time I ever flew with him. I was so nervous but he was such a trouper. Not a peep out of him and the woman next to him didn't mind when I put his carrier on my lap, and then the tabletop in front of me. I just wish they didn't charge so much for a dog in cabin.


Thanks for your response. I will do that!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

hoaloha said:


> Aastha has totally got me re-thinking and if you're going, Pam, then I really want to go! I have to convince the hubby and request time off work. That is a cheap flight too!!! I think a direct flight would be best- get it over with in a few hours.
> 
> Also, i have to first decide if we are going to get a second pup! LOL! I am going to give myself a week... *You guys are total enablers!*!!


Who, us??:innocent: I think you must be mistaken, Marisa 
Gee, if we could get the Left Coast contingent here I'll be dancing in the aisles :Happy_Dance::walklikeanegyptian::sHa_banana:...that's if I can walk. :blush: Can't wait to meet you too, Marisa.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> Aastha has totally got me re-thinking and if you're going, Pam, then I really want to go! I have to convince the hubby and request time off work. That is a cheap flight too!!! I think a direct flight would be best- get it over with in a few hours.
> 
> Also, i have to first decide if we are going to get a second pup! LOL! I am going to give myself a week... You guys are total enablers!!!


Yes, Pam, do it! And Marisa, you too (unless you're getting a puppy before nationals, that might complicate things). It's only 5 hours. I keep telling myself if I can fly to India and back in a one week period, I can do this. 

I am also looking forward to the bonding opportunity with Gustave. Not that we're not bonded enough already, but I go to work and the husband works from home. I don't think my husband will come to AMA nationals so it will be just Gustave and I spending some quality time together. :wub:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

hoaloha said:


> Aastha has totally got me re-thinking and if you're going, Pam, then I really want to go! I have to convince the hubby and request time off work. That is a cheap flight too!!! I think a direct flight would be best- get it over with in a few hours.
> 
> Also, i have to first decide if we are going to get a second pup! LOL! I am going to give myself a week... You guys are total enablers!!!


Hmmm...wonder if any puppies will be ready for a pick up at Nationals? :innocent:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

pammy4501 said:


> Hmmm...wonder if any puppies will be ready for a pick up at Nationals? :innocent:


Was thinking the same, Pam.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Well if you girls are considering going, make a hotel reservation now. A little birdie told me they still have rooms available. You can cancel up to 48 hrs in advance with no charges if it doesn't pan out. 

American Maltese Association


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> Well if you girls are considering going, make a hotel reservation now. A little birdie told me they still have rooms available. You can cancel up to 48 hrs in advance with no charges if it doesn't pan out.
> 
> American Maltese Association


Done, that was a great idea. Thanks, Pam! Now make your reservation. :innocent:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Barring any unforeseen crisis events I plan to go. I am hoping I can make it there in time to compete in the Rally ring again. Obedience and Rally are on Wednesday though and it will be a tough swing to get off work for that kind of time when it is so close to the end of the semester.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

eiksaa said:


> Done, that was a great idea. Thanks, Pam! Now make your reservation. :innocent:


 I do have a hotel reservation for 4/30 - 5/4. Still on the fence, but feel like I'm falling off...toward Orlando.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> I do have a hotel reservation for 4/30 - 5/4. Still on the fence, but feel like I'm falling off...toward Orlando.


LoL! I told DH that I want to go and put in a request for time off of work. I'm falling off the fence (or maybe I'm being pulled!). I should find out about work soon...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm going for sure and bringing Lacie. Lynne Grinder is rooming with me (Angel's Mom). Really looking forward to this. Can't wait to see everyone.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh this exciting! I hope all you fence people fall on the Orlando side!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, I'm glad I asked! Now everybody, get your airline tickets so I don't have to worry about you changing your mind!!

Sue, sure, we can have a "put the deck back together" party!! :aktion033:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Boo hoo hoo. I was making plans yesterday to go with DH. So, I e-mailed my pet sitter to ask her to reserve those days for me. She answered that she will in Michigan for two weeks, returning the day I would have planned to return.

I have three dogs and five birds...so pet sitter is necessary, even if only I go. DH can't take care of all those critters properly and go to work too.

I don't really want to take MiMi at any rate. It would make everything so much harder...and expensive. Her airfare would be $400. Does anybody remember when it cost $10 to take a pet...and they were allowed to walk on leash in the airport?

Does anybody have any good ideas? I would just hate to go off to have fun and leave Alan with so much work.

I don't think I would like to try a new pet sitter, unless it is somebody I know. Melissa takes better care of the babies than I do, and I still feel anxious leaving them.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Just got flight tickets done! I guess this means I am definitely coming. 

Sylvia, could your usual pet sitter recommend someone? Do you think you'll feel more comfortable if you know she trusts the person?


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Reva and I are going. I plan to bring Mercedes and Whitney.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Lynda C and I will be there for sure. We already have our flights booked and rooms reserved. I believe she is bringing Chachi and Gigi. I'm bringing Gracie and Ella and will be in the rally ring with Ella on Wednesday. I can hardly wait. This will be only be my second Nationals. Two years ago I was new to Maltese ownership and SM. 

Sylvia, can you fly Southwest? They only charge $75 each way.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Alan said that he will take a few days off of work and stay home with the pets. I can go to Orlando by myself. I need to consider this for a day or two. I cannot rent a car and drive, as I am terrified of driving in unknown waters. If I could meet up with someone at the airport it would be really helpful. Also, if anyone wants to share a room, let me know.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

eiksaa said:


> Just got flight tickets done! I guess this means I am definitely coming.
> 
> Sylvia, could your usual pet sitter recommend someone? Do you think you'll feel more comfortable if you know she trusts the person?


Sign, no. Melissa is really special, but she doesn't have someone to recommend.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Can any maltese come?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sylie said:


> Boo hoo hoo. I was making plans yesterday to go with DH. So, I e-mailed my pet sitter to ask her to reserve those days for me. She answered that she will in Michigan for two weeks, returning the day I would have planned to return.
> 
> I have three dogs and five birds...so pet sitter is necessary, even if only I go. DH can't take care of all those critters properly and go to work too.
> 
> ...


Sylvia - I was going to say that at least you would have a couple of months to find a second sitter. Maybe a vet tech from the vet's office? Or ask other dog owners you know if they have anyone. Not bad having a number two go to person. Just saw you might come and Alan would stay home. I would still say look for a second person to spell him a bit. I'm so glad you're seriously thinking of coming. As far as getting from the airport and driving in unknown areas -- las time I went to Orlando I didn't rent a car. I just took a cab to the hotel from and to the airport and my hotel was a mile or two from where the Specialty is. Then you don't have to worry about meeting flight times, it's cheaper than a car rental and once you're on the hotel property you won't need a car of your own and others will have theirs.


dntdelay said:


> Can any maltese come?


Yes, of course.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I will definitely be there, sharing a room with Lynn. I've booked my airline ticket. It is a done deal!!!!! I won't be bringing Angel, so I'm hoping I'll be able to get my fix through some of the other babies that are there. I'm coming in on Monday, leaving on Saturday. So very excited, especially that I will be getting to meet some of you that I haven't been able to yet.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I know i'm late responding, but I am definitely going. . I've had my reservations for awhile now. I'm flying in the 29th and leaving the 5th. At this point I'm thinking of bringing only Cozette but I haven't made a definite decision yet.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

angel's mom said:


> I will definitely be there, sharing a room with Lynn. I've booked my airline ticket. It is a done deal!!!!! I won't be bringing Angel, so I'm hoping I'll be able to get my fix through some of the other babies that are there. I'm coming in on Monday, leaving on Saturday. So very excited, especially that I will be getting to meet some of you that I haven't been able to yet.


Lynne -- you know how excited I am. We're all going to have soooooooooo much fun. Don't forget -- you'll have Lacie to love on. 

And Debbie -- I'm so excited that Ella will be doing Rally.

And so many from California are going all the way to Orlando. We're going to have a HUGE group of wonderful SM friends there. I'm just getting way too excited. And of cause those from Florida and the east coast.

:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

And 1 from the Great White North!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Leanne said:


> And 1 from the Great White North!


 We know you're just looking for someplace warm to go, Leanne. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: So glad you're coming too. Wow, what a great turnout.

Can anyone tell me when things start on Tuesday? I'm just trying to refine which flights I'm taking.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes, is there a program somewhere that says what happens when?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I've been looking on the website and neither the program nor the sign up sheet seem to be available yet.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

People will be arriving different times of the day on the 30th of April. In past years, the White Excitement Party was held the evening of the first day. White Excitement is a fun get together without dogs where everyone gets to socialize. Day two is usually performance events ex. obedience, rally, ect. and possibly juniors. Thursday is when most of the conformation shows are, and Friday will probably be best of classes. Friday night will be an awards banquet and dinner. Sometime during the four days, there will be educational classes, and a formal luncheon. There will also be a rescue raffle. This event raises most of the AMAR funds used to vet the rescues. There are always great prizes to bid on. I'm assuming there will be the usual Chinese Auction type event where you buy tickets and draw for the prizes. I think that is legal in Florida.

This is pretty much how the events went in past years. I don't know the schedule for this year, but I hope this gives you an idea of what to expect.
There is a charge for some of the events like the luncheon and dinner, but there is no admittance fee for actual shows.

For folks flying in, a car isn't really necessary. There will be lots of folks there with cars, but you really never have to leave the hotel unless you want to. All of the functions are held in the hotel. I hope this helps some of you who have never been to Nationals. I am so happy to hear that so many of you are planning to come in from so far away. I'm really looking forward to meeting some of you and renewing old friendships.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Can't wait...it's going to be so much fun! :chili::chili: :chili: Can't wait to see and meet everyone. If the White Excitement party is on Tuesday night i know Laura (uvMyBoyz) and i won't make that one since we won't be arriving in Orlando until around 7 or so but there's other fun things we'll be there for! We're arriving on the 30th and leaving on the 6th, plan on doing Universal on Saturday and Disney on Sunday.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Update!! I am coming! Just purchased the plane ticket. Arriving at MCO on 4/30 at 2:52pm. Leaving Sat at 7:57pm. Hotel has been reserved. So, it's a done deal. Thinking of just bringing Truffles. Frank will just have to manage without me. He will just have to cuddle with the hubs. But someone will have to hide him when I leave, because if I look at his sad little eyes, I will buckle.

Just needing an update on ground transportation. Does the hotel have a shuttle? And when is the program coming out? I want to send all my fees in for all the activities and have this all paid in advance!!

**BTW...Jennifer Johnson, I still have the Spoiled Maltese badge ribbons. I will bring them with me.**

***Do we want to start a dialogue about a SM Pizza Night???***


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Well I'm just going to have a pity party for myself!! :smcry: I so wanted to go and was planning on flying to NC and driving with Laura (luvmyboys) before I found out baby Hudson was on board and is due to arrive April 2nd (I am very excited about Hudson though)!! I'll have to have another pity party in the summer and fall too since Pat's puppy party won't be happening this year (totally understandable though) and I didn't make her party last year, and then HH may not happen either! So 2013 will be kinda stinky for me not being able to go to any of the traditional SM meet ups since only Nationals is happening.  Okay sorry, now my pity party is over.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> Update!! I am coming! Just purchased the plane ticket. Arriving at MCO on 4/30 at 2:52pm. Leaving Sat at 7:57pm. Hotel has been reserved. So, it's a done deal. Thinking of just bringing Truffles. Frank will just have to manage without me. He will just have to cuddle with the hubs. But someone will have to hide him when I leave, because if I look at his sad little eyes, I will buckle.
> 
> Just needing an update on ground transportation. Does the hotel have a shuttle? And when is the program coming out? I want to send all my fees in for all the activities and have this all paid in advance!!
> 
> ...


Yayyy! That's awesome news. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> Update!! I am coming! Just purchased the plane ticket. Arriving at MCO on 4/30 at 2:52pm. Leaving Sat at 7:57pm. Hotel has been reserved. So, it's a done deal. Thinking of just bringing Truffles. Frank will just have to manage without me. He will just have to cuddle with the hubs. But someone will have to hide him when I leave, because if I look at his sad little eyes, I will buckle.
> 
> Just needing an update on ground transportation. Does the hotel have a shuttle? And when is the program coming out? I want to send all my fees in for all the activities and have this all paid in advance!!
> 
> ...


Pam and Aastha have pushed me over the fence!  :chili::aktion033::chili::aktion033::chili:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so excited to have so many of SM'ers coming from so far away. It's going to be such fun.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

hoaloha said:


> Pam and Aastha have pushed me over the fence!  :chili::aktion033::chili::aktion033::chili:


Yay!! I'm very excited. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

hoaloha said:


> Pam and Aastha have pushed me over the fence!  :chili::aktion033::chili::aktion033::chili:


Woo Hoo!!!! The West Coasters are coming!!! Yeah Marisa!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

This is going to be AMAZING. :yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh, we are going to have such fun! I'm so glad so many left-coasters are going to Nationals-- we know our furbabies have a great time together, now just multiply that several times over, and that's the Nationals, lol. Aastha and Marisa, I'm happy you gave into the "white" side, lol!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

YAY!! Ok, Pam.....start your organizing "magic" with the pizza party!!! I was a bit worried that not many SM'ers would be there, but everything is good now!!:chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

dntdelay said:


> Can any maltese come?


Ava is coming with me.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Sylie said:


> Boo hoo hoo. I was making plans yesterday to go with DH. So, I e-mailed my pet sitter to ask her to reserve those days for me. She answered that she will in Michigan for two weeks, returning the day I would have planned to return.
> 
> I have three dogs and five birds...so pet sitter is necessary, even if only I go. DH can't take care of all those critters properly and go to work too.
> 
> ...


Sylie try care.com they have all kinds of people in our area. Some have background checks. Oh my daughter is looking for a job but she lives in Sacramento (can you tell I am trying to get her off of the mom payroll :innocent: ) I wish I could go but I am playing banker these days and I am NOT making money !! KIDS!!! :blush:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pam AND Marisa -- Yippee!!! Can't wait to see you 

Marisa -- Lacie's SS Christmas presents from Obi will be very USEFUL for our trip. 

Now, Pam, you have to talk Tami into coming too.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm working on her daily!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow! I'm really late to this party and it looks like I'm going to be really late coming to Nationals too! I plan on arriving by lunch time on Friday and leaving early Saturday morning to come home. At least that'll give me all afternoon and evening! For a while there, I wasn't sure I could even swing that but I'm so glad I'll be able to come, even if it's just for a little while. :chili:


----------

